# Debian mourns the passing of Ian Murdock



## junovitch@ (Jan 3, 2016)

https://bits.debian.org/2015/12/mourning-ian-murdock.html

A worthwhile mention here for our brothers and sisters in the wider open source community.  Debian's founder has recently passed away.


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 3, 2016)

At FOSDEM there was an Ian Murdock In Memoriam which is well worth watching: https://video.fosdem.org/2016/janson/ian-murdock.mp4


----------

